# porter cable 4216



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

That's impressive.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey *pottzy*, how many doves sacrificed themselves for the 3rd picture? After the 2nd. picture I'm surprised you have fingers left to catch the doves.

'gree with ya. The *time and will* are a great trade off for the invested shekels… and life'll be easier with more drinking time…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hey *pottzy*, how many doves sacrificed themselves for the 3rd picture? After the 2nd. picture I m surprised you have fingers left to catch the doves.
> 
> gree with ya. The *time and will* are a great trade off for the invested shekels… and life ll be easier with more drinking time…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


no doves were hurt in the making of this review.cheers duckie. hey what about making some "duck tail joints" ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Another perfect *ducktail* joint,









note the nails… to keep the foxes at bay…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nice craftsmanship duckie looks like rc has been coaching you again-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... looks like rc has been coaching you again-lol.
> - pottz


Fortunately… I'm a lucky duckling!

This was my first attempt at a *half-blind ducktail*,









unfortunately the board was a tad short so the *ducktails* didn't reach the end.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> That's impressive.
> 
> - Andybb


Seriously though, a jig that will do box joints and dovetails (regardless if they are blind, half blind or have 20/20 vision) is awesome. I can barely draw a straight line so I have no inclination, talent, desire or time to try and learn to cut them by hand. I've got a DIY box joint jig and a HF dt jig. A nice all-in-one with those results would be great.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> That's impressive.
> 
> - Andybb
> 
> ...


yeah i dnot have the time or desire to hand cut dovetails,i know the purists will scoff at that but as you can see from my tests the joints are perfect.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... looks like rc has been coaching you again-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> Fortunately… I m a lucky duckling!
> ...


not bad duckie maybe just a little cleanup-lol.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you for the review. I have been looking at this.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

you can buy it with just thw standard template or the 4216 comes with all 3 templates,the bushings and router bits,except the1/2" straight bit for box joints.much cheaper this way.it's built like a tank,rocklers has cheap plastic templates.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review pottz. I just inherited one of these from my brother. Still deciding what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks for the review pottz. I just inherited one of these from my brother. Still deciding what I m going to do with it.
> 
> - doubleDD


how about use it dave-lol. hey it's a nice easy to use jig mines gonna get its first real workout on a night stand im getting ready to do.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I've heard good reviews on this. I bought this one over a year ago on sale. Couldn't pass up the price. It's still in the box, because I made a jig for my table saw to cut box joints. I'll have to try this out in a couple months or so, So I'm familiar with doing dovetails with it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*pottzy*, have you seen this attachment? I have one designed for the Leigh DR4 and if the above is any comparison, you could probably route dovetails on the dining table without SWMBO throwing a hissie!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *pottzy*, have you seen this attachment? I have one designed for the Leigh DR4 and if the above is any comparison, you could probably route dovetails on the dining table without SWMBO throwing a hissie!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


thanks duckie i knew one day youd be good for something-lol.yeah thats a cool attachment i hadnt seen this yet,i was looking at modifying the one for the rockler jig but this one is the ticket,just placed an order for one,thanks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... ,just placed an order for one,thanks.
> - pottz


*pottzy*, congratulations on graduating from my master course in the art of *SOPM* (*S*pend *O*ther *P*eople's *M*oney).


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ..... ,just placed an order for one,thanks.
> - pottz
> 
> *pottzy*, congratulations on graduating from my master course in the art of *SOPM* (*S*pend *O*ther *P*eople s *M*oney).
> ...


im like you duckie it doesn't take much to get me buying a new tool-lol.


----------

